# Air Vents & Condensation



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I tend to run my A/C a lot during summer, and at night I turn it off as the temp cools down. I've noticed that my center vents condense and "weep" water when I switch off the A/C. Is this normal? I've never seen this before (sometimes I've seen a little sweat build up on the vent, but never drip off).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine would drip it would get so wet too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine does it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend of mine says his does the same thing.


----------

